# Suggestions Please



## cjtrina (Nov 7, 2004)

I've been going to South Dakota the past couple of years with some guys pheasant hunting. We've decided to try North Dakota next year. For background we haul a camper from Wisconsin and stick to hunting on public grounds. Does any one have a suggestion on where to try in North Dakota? We need a place for the camper and some land....

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Here's a start...

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/images/maps/pheasmap.gif

Stick south of I-94 when east of Bismarck, then once you get to Bis, all of the west is good.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd stick to the secondary range!


----------

